# I lassoed a shark.



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Sunday morning I lassoed a shark. Iv foul hooked fish more times than I can count but Ie never done this before. I was fishing with 8oz egg weight 100#mono leader, think it was a number 8 circle hook and a big piece of cut bait. Bait alarm started to burn then stopped. Rod kept twitching for a while but no more runs. I decided to check my bait, I felt a some weight on the line but not a lot of fighting. Got it up to the side and drop netted about a 3ft shark. I went to remove the hook and it was not hooked at all.The leader had wrapped around the head over the gills and the circle hook had grabbed the leader creating like a noose. I guess there was little fight because every time I pulled it would squiz it gills closed. Thought it was pretty cool. Will post pic later. CATCH AND RELEASE


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

That is cool. :takephoto


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

man i did the same thing 2 months ago with a legal grouper on NAS


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Yours technically wasnt a lasso brandon because your grouper had both hooks in its mouth


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Cool report!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Cornflake789 (10/29/2009)*Yours technically wasnt a lasso brandon because your grouper had both hooks in its mouth


im not talkin about the monster, im refering to the one off the corner when the bait swam around the grouper then went back through the loop tying it in a knot.. i think jack was there for that one


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

oh ok


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

last year my Bro in law was jigging a big curly tail jig at the dutch bank and lassoed a nice snapper

he had a girth strap on that bad boy

it was kinda funny, because it was fighting pretty hard and he thought he had a really good fish, but it was only about a 5lb snapper


----------

